# New 210Rs Outback Owners



## SalishSea (May 8, 2012)

We just got our first RV. We picked up a 210RS on Friday 5/25 and camped in the parent's yard for the weekend. They live close to the dealer so our first tow, as in ever, was a short one.

Backing up through a narrow, estimate 12', chain link gate opening was challenging since the gate arms swung out toward the road and lock at 90 degrees. Once you're in the gate funnel the fence on the driver's side starts to angle inwards. We also had to stop a couple of times and trim tree branches on both sides. The icing on the cake was that there's forward and rear impact sensors on the TV that cause a loud beeping sound when in reverse - the TT is close enough to auto trigger the beeping when connected. My wife is trying to yell directions at me and all I hear is a beeping sound.

Of course the yard slopes down towards the road and off to the driver side which made leveling a challenge. The final obstacle was that we couldn't get the coupler to detach from the ball. We had to find the sweet spot where it appeared ready to separate and then slightly move the tow vehicle forward and back until it popped out.

We found a few minor things that needed repair. We also learned that because the dealer setup the WDH when the TT was empty it needs a major adjustment now that we loaded up the trailer.

Getting through all those challenges in a familiar setting with the grandparents helping watch the kids worked out great. I'm sure there's more challenges as we go along but it was nice to have a lot thrown at us the first time out and know we were able to take deep breaths, figure it out, and still have fun camping in the city while parked in the yard.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

Todd - You're to be congratulated on the backing maneuver.







Glad to hear you got your Outback. As I said in an earlier post, you are going to find a lot of good mods in the Modifications forum. Be safe and enjoy the good times.

Leigh


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on the new Outback!!









Regarding the sensor...my truck allows me to push a button to disable it (until engine is turned off/on again). Do you have this feature?


----------



## gzaleski (Aug 29, 2009)

Welcome to Outbackers!


----------



## cdnbayside (Jul 16, 2009)

Congrats on the new 210RS.

Our old 2006 F-150 had reverse sensors that could be turned off with a push of a button on the dash. The new 2012 F-150 is a lot smarter. When a trailer is connected, the rear sensors are automatically turned off.


----------



## SalishSea (May 8, 2012)

We'll need to do some more research how to turn the sensor off. A quick look at the manual did seem to indicate it was possible but that it would reset every time you restarted the vehicle.

My wife got some towing practice in this weekend and was able to back the trailer into her parent's yard as well. Although, according to my wife I need some work on my communication skills when assisting


----------

